# Secret site



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

tie003uk said:


> Is there a site for ibew formen that post about electricans and apprentices that belong to the union. What's it called?


How long do you think those foremen would last if there was such a site?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

tie003uk said:


> Is there a site for ibew formen that post about electricans and apprentices that belong to the union. What's it called?



PM brother noah..he knows everthing Union...http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/brother-noah-11963/

But every thing you will ever need is right here...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tie003uk (Nov 7, 2009)

I dunno a guy at work informed me there was such a site....I though that it was F'ed up. Chatting about performance and all that.....maybe he was messing with me but we were one on one and it sure didn't seam like it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did he also tell you to get a case of flight line and a bucket of smoke?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't tell you the address to the site because.. it's a secret! :whistling2:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

tie003uk said:


> Is there a site for ibew formen that post about electricans and apprentices that belong to the union. What's it called?


F'nwormy.com?

Remember, the ass you kick today, will be the one you kiss tomorrow!:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread was locked before.. what changed to get it open again or should I ask why it was locked in the first place.. :blink::blink:

I don't expect an answer anytime soon.. :jester:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> PM brother noah..he knows everthing Union...http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/brother-noah-11963/
> 
> But every thing you will ever need is right here...
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Once again Harry we agree.This is probable a better avenue than any other to find where others down grade union members.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> Once again Harry we agree.This is probable a better avenue than any other to find where others down grade union members.



Down grade..:blink::blink:

We are men we don't worry about stuff like that...

This is the best place for Electricians to talk,,

Union or non union we are Electricians we all do Electrical work..:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> This thread was locked before.. what changed to get it open again or should I ask why it was locked in the first place.. :blink::blink:
> 
> I don't expect an answer anytime soon.. :jester:


He just stared a new thread that is why it is going again..:blink::laughing:


----------



## dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

is there asite to report about there forman,concered or can u sleep,he u step on today u may be working for tommorow.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

dreamer, Huh???/:001_huh:


----------



## dreamer (Apr 17, 2011)

*yep*



Jmohl said:


> dreamer, Huh???/:001_huh:


 yep,sorry


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Down grade..:blink::blink:
> 
> We are men we don't worry about stuff like that...
> 
> ...


I must agree again, its almost like a country song where you can All kinds of people here with so many different opinions that one must decide if they are pissed or just maybe they pissed their self from the laughter. Top side again today.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Down grade..:blink::blink:
> 
> We are men we don't worry about stuff like that...
> 
> ...


BS, Noah does not do electrical work.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B4T said:


> This thread was locked before.. what changed to get it open again or should I ask why it was locked in the first place.. :blink::blink:
> 
> I don't expect an answer anytime soon.. :jester:


I closed the other one because it was a duplicate-- didn't need two of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> PM brother noah..he knows everthing Union...http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/brother-noah-11963/
> 
> But every thing you will ever need is right here...
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 And if you want to cry about someone who posts on ET their is a whole forum dedicated to that :whistling2:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

tie003uk said:


> Is there a site for ibew formen that post about electricans and apprentices that belong to the union. What's it called?


Why do I need their opinion? 

If someone is good, they Git-R-Done!

If not, I will have have to be like Donald Trump! Don't make me go there!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> BS, Noah does not do electrical work.


Yeah thats right...:laughing:


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Yeah thats right...:laughing:


And we were getting along so well, then you have to spread lies and propaganda. BBQ or whatever moniker you go by today I did appreciate the post on the closed thread.Misconceptions could find you the envy of a fool.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes there's a site of course there's a secret site! There's a reason you don't know about this secret site. Care to guess why you don't know about this secret site?

I'll tell you why you don't know about this secret site! 

But it's going to cost you a pretty penny.

Oh hell I'll just tell you.

It's a SECRET site.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> And we were getting along so well, then you have to spread lies and propaganda. BBQ or whatever moniker you go by today I did appreciate the post on the closed thread.Misconceptions could find you the envy of a fool.


 
What the hell are you talking about? :blink::001_huh:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Brother Noah said:


> And we were getting along so well, then you have to spread lies and propaganda. BBQ or whatever moniker you go by today I did appreciate the post on the closed thread.Misconceptions could find you the envy of a fool.



So do you work with your tools or not?

Many of us have asked you but instead of answering you post some sort of rambling BS as usual.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Go down to the local bar across from L.U.meeting hall and just keep your ears open.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

robnj772 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? :blink::001_huh:


I threw in one little line just as a lure to a fish and guess who bit???LMAO
bbq or whatever moniker you go by today I have stated that I work with my tools, the last couple of years have mainly been solar projects and nukes and it has been some years since I have done any residential.I am past my prime you know? As far as bars, I rarely attend since I do not drink so bob "go fish again" IT amuses me so much the misconceptions on this site.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I think bob was telling the apprentice/journeymen to keep his ears open at the bar to find out what was being said about him.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> I threw in one little line just as a lure to a fish and guess who bit???LMAO
> bbq or whatever moniker you go by today I have stated that I work with my tools, the last couple of years have mainly been solar projects and nukes and it has been some years since I have done any residential.I am past my prime you know? As far as bars, I rarely attend since I do not drink so bob "go fish again" IT amuses me so much the misconceptions on this site.


What the hell are you talking about? :blink::001_huh:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The secret site for laid off electricians is: craigslist.org :laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? :blink::001_huh:


 maybe you should lay off the pipe.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> maybe you should lay off the pipe.


Maybe you should leave the moonshine in the bottle.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Maybe you should leave the moonshine in the bottle.


 Lay off the sauce... BBQ


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Yes, there is a secret site.

Because, every electrician in the world knows every other electrician by sight. I have every electrician in the worlds phone number stored inside my cell phone. Impossible you say? No, the government is involved too.

We often get together, and wear long robes and hold secret rites. We also sacrifice one or two pipetricians each week just to keep the gods of Ohm happy.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Okay it is clear that there is no secret site and as such if it is secret then nobody knows about it because it is a secret. So, I believe the thread has run it's course and seems to be going down hill a bit.


----------

